# Commercial License? Pros/Cons



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I got a commercial license yesterday. $101 per year and don't have to worry about the limit of flounder (as well as several other fish). I don't see myself commercially selling fish or doing a "R & P" on them....just liked the idea of not being limited to ten. 

What are your thoughts?

Any negatives to having a commercial license?

I am talking Alabama license.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I think a commerecial license is good if you plan on selling or making a living of them, but if it is for personal use I think its "overkill" to have more than 10. There is alot of meals out of 10 fish.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Good point. However, the ability to fish all snappers (except red) without limits, as well as amberjack/etc. Did appeal to me. 

As far as it relates to flounder fishing...once a week getting 20 or going seven nights a week and keeping 70. I guess it is how you look at it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That commercial license is only good in Alabama waters. Alabama waters only go offshore 3 miles. Where are there any amberjack in Ala. waters?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it that easy to get it in FL?


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Why don't we all get commercial license so nobody has to worry about limits? Then when the flounder population is decimated the State will lower the recreational limit to 1 fish, +17" to below +18, season open from july 30 to aug 6, gigging only during daytime hours. Then only the people who are willing or able to buy a $100 license will be able to gig flounder. The limit dropped to 10 in 2008. What's the next limit to be?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone can purchase a florida Saltwater products. The catch comes in that you can only sell or harvest fish that aren't designated as RS species unless you have an RS endorsement on the license. In order to get the RS you must sell $5000 worth of seafood products in a 12 month period. There isn't many fish that aren't RS look at the regulations and it will have the RS after most of the food fish. White trout is one species you do not need the RS for. Then it gets more complicated when you talk about Reef Fish (federal Reef Permit required). Final answer to your question: Forget about considering a commercial license in Florida unless you buy someone out and intend to do it for a living.:thumbup:

PS: Flounder IS a RS Fish


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Daughter came down from Auburn last night and we took ten. Biggest was 22" and very, very fat. Saw around thirty 12"-14". Started (1pm) with flat calm winds and great visablity and ended at 5.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes it was a perfect night.Glad to see your girl got some


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

My 17 year old still has not gotten one. She carved pumpkins instead. 

She missed a great op for one last night.


----------

